# Hall effect throttle pedal from Ebay - be carefull.



## Easter (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi !

I have prepared a small circuit for you. If you connect your pedals signal to the input, you get a nice 0-5V Signal at the Output.

The parts for the circuit cost less then a bar of chocolate. You can use a TS912 or any other Rail-to-Rail Opamp.


Greetings,

Christian


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you alter the voltage parameters in the Alltrax software?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Can you alter the voltage parameters in the Alltrax software?


 
My pedal is 2-8 volts, 0-1 and 9-10 will cause a fault. I'm not using an Alltrax controller, but seems like it should be something software configurable.


----------

